# Fly Boxes vs weedguards.



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I glued small magnets in mine. They lay in the side, hook on the magnet. Works great.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

View media item 1271


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yep, debated on putting mine with weed guards in a standard divided plano box so nothing would get smashed.. For now I just take them out and bend them back into shape.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I have them in both types of boxes. The regular Plano box is nice, but flies get hung up on each other and stuff -- it's not very organized. I do like the Plano box if I'm carrying several of the same fly, so they can all be in one compartment. When I put flies with weedguards in my fly box, I just make sure that I stick the weed guard in the slit also. It takes a little while longer, and the fly doesn't sit quite as close to the foam, but it's worth it.

I do have trouble on the boxes without slits, where there's just a jagged cutout that you put the hooks in. I have one of those boxes, and it's just my "clouser box" since none of those have weedguards.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

My box is slits with small holes. I make the weedguards go into the holes and they stay good.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Glad to see I am not the only one who has had the problem with weed guards. I have used foam boxes, plastic sleeve binders, but finally settled on plano waterproof style boxes....for now


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I have fly boxes with slits and with slits and the small holes...

I usually carefully slide the fly in, so that the weedguard is bending toward the bend of the hook. That way, whenever I want to use it, I just bend it forward. So far that has worked for me...

Here's where a lot of people make mistakes - Once they are done using a fly and quickly changing them out, they just uncarefully shove the fly back into the box. Now the weedguard is probably going to be crushed. My solution? Simple - I bring a small sandwich bag, and whatever fly I end up clipping off goes in there. That way the weedguard stays intact, and I prevent the fly from rusting on the fly box. I am sure there are many other ways to do it, but I have found that this works best for me...
Hope this helps
Flats


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

FlatsRoamer said:


> Here's where a lot of people make mistakes - Once they are done using a fly and quickly changing them out, they just uncarefully shove the fly back into the box. Now the weedguard is probably going to be crushed. My solution? Simple - I bring a small sandwich bag, and whatever fly I end up clipping off goes in there. That way the weedguard stays intact, and I prevent the fly from rusting on the fly box. I am sure there are many other ways to do it, but I have found that this works best for me...
> Hope this helps
> Flats


Yes good point to add. I always keep any used fly out of the fly boxes and away from the other fresh, cleaned flies. I then rinse them with a lil fresh water. When I get home, I'll rinse them good with warm freshwater under the faucet, (no soap), then pad the excess water with a paper towel and let them completely dry out overnight, before I put them back in the box. 

I feel like I keep repeating myself about this topic, but it's important.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I'll second JFACK's practice of placing your flies with weed guards at the end of the foam slit, directing the weed guard into the hole, if present.

If you make your own fly box foam inserts, Michael's sells a nifty Hole Punch tool that you can use to punch holes all the way down the line. Punching holes into fly box foam that is already installed is possible, but messy and a bit tedious.

FULL DISCLOSURE : The hole punch tool is for scrapbooking. Aaaaaand it's made by Martha Stewart. It's not pink or anything, but still. Martha Stewart. Next time you're at Michael's buying craft foam, download a coupon from their website onto your phone and buy the hole punch tool and solve your mashed up weedguard problem for good.


----------

